# Phrag. schlimii 'Charlie'



## John M (Jun 21, 2010)

This clone has steadily improved over the last few years and this year it's really showing good form and colour. I selfed this flower and I've also crossed it onto other Phrags. 'REALLY looking forward to the results! As with many other plants of mine, I've named it after my pupasaurus - Charlie!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2010)

That is sooooo sweet John!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 21, 2010)

super cute!


----------



## jewel (Jun 21, 2010)

very nice such intense coloring:clap::drool:


----------



## Hera (Jun 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see the results of the crosses. THe color pattern is great.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 21, 2010)

That is a very nice schlimii.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 21, 2010)

Good going John. Much improved schlimii.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 21, 2010)

MY MY! John, you've got some wonderful stuff growing.


----------



## musiclovertony (Jun 21, 2010)

Wowie!!! That is fabulous coloration and shape! They're such cute little flowers


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 21, 2010)

Gorgeous color and shape!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

Best schlimii yet!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Adorable!!! I'd definatelly want one!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 24, 2010)

:clap::clap: :drool: :drool: :drool: :clap::clap:
EXCELLENT!


----------



## Ernie (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome schlimii and incredible photo!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 24, 2010)

Perfect 10. The shape is incredible.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah I agree with all the above! It's gorgeous


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks very much everyone. I've bought a lot of schlimii's over the decades, looking for a really nice one. So, finally!


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 27, 2010)

that is really nice John


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice one John! I Like it a lot...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow excellent!:drool:

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Best schlimii yet!



I agree with Dot!!!!

What a well pictured small beauty!!!! Bravo!!!!

Jean


----------

